# My Puppy doesn't really like her Blue Buffalo food Help!!



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

Hi, greeting from NC, my 4 1/2 month old girl doesn't really like her food, i was feeding her the grain free food from Blue Buffalo but i switch it to al Large Breed food from the same company and since the switch she doesn't really like it and her stool is a little loose, she eats it because her instinct of not starving herself but everytime we are working with her in training sessions she loves the treats. and you can actually get her to do anything with food so i am concern and need an advice in terms of similar quality food and hopefully she will like it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Perhaps there's something off about the formula? I know when my dogs refused to eat a particular brand, there was something wrong with it. That's a good possibility. The smell may also be displeasing to her. Any number of possibilities really.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I know most will probably suggest raw but I have had good luck with Fromm! I am feeding my pup the large breed puppy.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Okin said:


> I know most will probably suggest raw but I have had good luck with Fromm! I am feeding my pup the large breed puppy.


same here


----------



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

Where in NC are you from? I am from Morehead City, but live near Seattle now. I second Fromm. My puppys stools were very soft with canidae but since I switched to fromm LBP it is great and he loves it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

Anyone knows anything about merrick?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

I am from Durham!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

How about Royal Canin for GSD?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed Fromm as well and have had great results and both dogs love it, even my super picky poodle

Merrick is good, but I wouldn't touch RC - it's very expensive for the quality of food it is. 

Orijin is another food with a great reputation


----------



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

Durham...Home of my favorite team DUKE!!! It's kinda funny, my DH is a Carolina fan so it makes for a fun basketball season. I lived in Durham for about a year when I was a kid, when my mom got remarried. I am not sure if all Merrick foods are 5 star but I know they have a kind on PetAdvisor that is 5 star. I went with Fromm bc I like that they are a small family company and have never had recalls, not sure about Merrick. I miss southern food so much! Seattle has some places that try to imitate southern food but, doesn't have anything on my grandmothers cooking I wouldn't go with RC either, I wont use a food with corn in it.


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

lindsay1126 said:


> Durham...Home of my favorite team DUKE!!! It's kinda funny, my DH is a Carolina fan so it makes for a fun basketball season. I lived in Durham for about a year when I was a kid, when my mom got remarried. I am not sure if all Merrick foods are 5 star but I know they have a kind on PetAdvisor that is 5 star. I went with Fromm bc I like that they are a small family company and have never had recalls, not sure about Merrick. I miss southern food so much! Seattle has some places that try to imitate southern food but, doesn't have anything on my grandmothers cooking I wouldn't go with RC either, I wont use a food with corn in it.


I Know Durham is a Great Place, it's growing so much and it has become a big place for foodies since there are a lot of Restaurants Around. I have to say thought I don't like Duke BBall! There is something with their Coach attitude that I just don't like, Thanks for the advice on RC and Fromm I was considering Merrick because they are Grain Free and the last grain free food she got seem to work. But I want variety in flavor and Blue doesn't have but 2 choices for LBP and they both chicken. I have read only good things about Merrick so I guess I'll give it a try to that on also Fromm hopefully they have small bags


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

Shade said:


> I feed Fromm as well and have had great results and both dogs love it, even my super picky poodle
> 
> Merrick is good, but I wouldn't touch RC - it's very expensive for the quality of food it is.
> 
> Orijin is another food with a great reputation


Thanks for your advice on RC it is quite pricey, but I do want to feed her a good food.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

If you want variety, Fromm 4star line is interchangeable. You can switch to any one without any digestive issues. I am pretty sure most of their foods have the correct calcuim/phos levels. I know the salmon and chicken does but you might want to check the rest to be sure. Otherwise even though its not a LBP formula it would be good for her. I think I am going to go from Fromms LBP to their 4 star so Samson can have a variety of flavors. Price is NOT always an indicator to quality. Yes the better quality foods are more expensive, but there are some crap foods they sell for outrageous prices. BYW she is a very pretty girl.


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

I feed Fromm LBP and six month old with sensitive digestion has been doing well on it. I introduced it VERY slowly over a period of a few weeks several months ago. In my view, slow introduction is key to determining whether a new food is a good fit.
Before the Fromm I tried SolidGold which had worked well with other GSD as well as Orijen but only had success with the Fromm.
Good luck.


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

lindsay1126 said:


> If you want variety, Fromm 4star line is interchangeable. You can switch to any one without any digestive issues. I am pretty sure most of their foods have the correct calcuim/phos levels. I know the salmon and chicken does but you might want to check the rest to be sure. Otherwise even though its not a LBP formula it would be good for her. I think I am going to go from Fromms LBP to their 4 star so Samson can have a variety of flavors. Price is NOT always an indicator to quality. Yes the better quality foods are more expensive, but there are some crap foods they sell for outrageous prices. BYW she is a very pretty girl.


Thank You Very Much! Seems to me that I should give Fromm a try. I will try to find a small bag to star with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

PINESTATE said:


> I feed Fromm LBP and six month old with sensitive digestion has been doing well on it. I introduced it VERY slowly over a period of a few weeks several months ago. In my view, slow introduction is key to determining whether a new food is a good fit.
> Before the Fromm I tried SolidGold which had worked well with other GSD as well as Orijen but only had success with the Fromm.
> Good luck.


I did made the switch very slow, she had no problem with the grain free from blue the problem was that it wasn't a LBP food and I had to switch it and the only one LBP blue has is not grain free so I think that the fact that is not grain free is causing her stool to be loose and she doesn't really eat it except when she is really hungry and is not getting treats.
Thank You for all the advice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

The problem with grain free is it is usually high in calcium so its bad for large breed puppies. Can cause bone growth issues. You can feed adult as long as calcium/phosphurus is correct. Ive heard of a lot of dogs having loose stools with BB so you might want to try another before rule out grain all together. Fromm doesnt use wheat, corn or soy which are usually the cause of dog allergies. I would search for LBP or adult dood with appropriate cal/phos levels and she should be good, jmo.
I wanted to go grain free route also and couldn't find one with appropriate levels for puppies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

switch brands. there's plenty of quality food available. you may have to
switch brands several times before you find a brand that your dog likes.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We feed blue buffalo. My two oldest are on grain free (the oldest dog has a grain allergy) and the GSD is on adult. We did feed the GSD grain free before we were told a puppy should not be on grain free. 

Anyway, the two older dogs have always had normal firm poos no matter what they eat. The GSD always has looser poos no matter what he eats. He's been on natural balance, BB grain free and puppy (those were both mistakes to give him) and now the adult. We just put enzymes on his food and he has normal poos now.


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

Thank you all! I really didn't know that grain free was bad for large breed puppies, good to know before making the switch. Went to the local petco and pet smart but neither carries Fromm. Got a small sample from Merrick and She loved it I have never seen her excited about eating from her bowl. The problem is that the lady gave me Grain Free food to try. She didn't mention anything about being bad for a GSD puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

lindsay1126 said:


> The problem with grain free is it is usually high in calcium so its bad for large breed puppies. Can cause bone growth issues. You can feed adult as long as calcium/phosphurus is correct. Ive heard of a lot of dogs having loose stools with BB so you might want to try another before rule out grain all together. Fromm doesnt use wheat, corn or soy which are usually the cause of dog allergies. I would search for LBP or adult dood with appropriate cal/phos levels and she should be good, jmo.
> I wanted to go grain free route also and couldn't find one with appropriate levels for puppies.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Very Much Lindsay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

Here's Fromms website to look up local stores that sell it. Fromm USA Retailers They do not sell it in pet stores. I get mine in a local farm feed store. I know there is one in your area. I looked bc hopefully we will be heading back east soon and I wanted to see if there was any places to buy it and the triangle is the only place in the state unless you order it. Pet store people typically don't know much. The guy at pet smart told me regular puppy food would be fine for my guy and it had way more calcium than is recommended. You should check merrick to be sure it is right. They will probably have it on there website if its not on the bag. If not you can shoot them an email. I am not trying to push Fromm on you, I am just telling you what has worked for me. As long as you check to make sure calcium/phosphorus is right, its all good.


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

What are the levels i am looking for? meaning when is high and when is not. i know chewy.com carries fromm i will try a small bag from them.


----------



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

1.2% calcium and 1% phosphurus is ideal nothing over 1.5% calcium from what ive read. It can be less but not more. Hope that helps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

Thank you Lindsay, Merrick says their calcium is 2.5% and phosphorus 1.5%


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

My Odin is also starting to not want to eat his food. I'm thinking of changing things up when his bag runs out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Malachi also did not care for BB Wilderness..had to change..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your dog doesn't like what your feeding why wait to
switch brands? what are you feeding your dog?



Belmont said:


> My Odin is also starting to not want to eat his food. I'm thinking of changing things up when his bag runs out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> if your dog doesn't like what your feeding why wait to
> switch brands? what are you feeding your dog?


BB wilderness lbp

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizena (May 6, 2013)

Belmont said:


> BB wilderness lbp
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did blue buffalo just came out with that LBP wilderness?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

maizena said:


> Did blue buffalo just came out with that LBP wilderness?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

lindsay1126 said:


> 1.2% calcium and 1% phosphurus is ideal nothing over 1.5% calcium from what ive read. It can be less but not more. Hope that helps.
> 
> http://www.petguide.com/mobile


I just switched to Pro Plan Select Grain Free Adult. The calcium levels say 1% and Phosphurus .8% so that seems to be acceptable for large breed puppies, yes? I switched because of some yeast issues so I'm going to eliminate grains completely-going raw after he hits a year or so.


----------

